# Guppy question



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I have 3 unused 10 gallon aquariums and I was thinking of trying to get some guppies. I've never had a guppy, but could I keep maybe 4 in a 10 gallon without it being crowded? And what temp should the water be?

I don't like keeping empty aquariums and I heard guppies are easy to care for


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Four is fine. You could actually have a few more if you'd like. With guppies the ratio is 3 females to one male. so you could get like, two males and maybe 4 females. Something like that. I have guppies. I have 4 females and 2 males. Its actually fine. Guppies breed like crazzyyyy! I;ve only had them about 3 1/2 weeks and I have 15 healthy fry. So be prepared for that. If you don't want to worry about that just get males or females. Although I think its very fun to watch them get pregnant and have the babies and watch them grow! Water temperature for livebearers is around 72-80. Mine are at 73-74. Its perfect for them. If you have any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## kris_41 (Aug 3, 2011)

I have guppies and I love them. I have 3 males and in a different tank I have 2 females. Once I get my bigger tank up and running I plan on breeding them. I agree that you can have more than 4 in a 10g tank. Males are much prettier than females so if you want lots of color and big tails get males.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah male are so much prettier. Although one of my females has a great spotted green tail.


----------



## kris_41 (Aug 3, 2011)

That is awesome I love green its my favorite color!!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have about 100 black moscow guppies in a 24 gallon plastic tub..they keep having more babies so i had to buy more tubs...i think i will buy a few of the 50 gallon tubs next...am getting some AOC blacks and some purple moscows too...
get a bunch of floating plants like hornwort to give fry someplace to hide...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

kris_41 said:


> That is awesome I love green its my favorite color!!!


Yeah its kinda faint, but noticeable. She just had babies. NO idea who the father is. The fry should be intresting


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

My local walmart has some solid green moscows in this week! I don't know how THAT happened, but it's nice to see.

Guppies are tough as nails once established, BUT acclimating them to the new water of a new town is pretty tricky sometimes. New-in-town guppies are actually often pretty hard to keep sometimes, which can drive you crazy. If at all possible, try to find some locally grown ones.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I thought they might breed like crazy that's why I was going to start with 4. I think I might try to get 2 males and 4 females, but my pet store rarely have female guppies in stock. Will the males fight without females? 

Now that you've mentioned it lohachata, I think I might try one of those big plastic tubs so I'll have plenty of room when I get them and use the 10g for the babies 

Oh and thanks for the water temp.


----------

